# Netzlaufwerk verbinden



## bauchinj (17. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hab gestern auf meinem Rechner Windows 7 Home Premium installiert. Hatte (natürlich) Probleme mit meinen Netzlaufwerken. Greife auf 3 verschiedene Server mittels Netzlaufwerk zu. Gestern hab ich dann 2 erfolgreich verbinden können, nur das 3. hat nicht richtig wollen. Heute am Morgen wollte ich nun noch mal von vorne beginnen und hab die Netzlaufwerke wieder getrennt. Hab nun auch das dritte zum laufen gebracht NUR: Nun funktioniert ein anderes nicht mehr => es funktionieren wiederum nur 2 Netzlaufwerke....

Gestern hatte ich Probleme mit der Benutzerauthentifizierung, doch heute bekomme ich die Meldung:

"Auf \\Server konnte nicht zugegriffen werden.

Vergewissern Sie sich, dass der Name richtig geschrieben wurde. Möglicherweise besteht ein netzwerkfehler. Klicken Sie auf "Diagnose", um die Netzwerkprobleme zu identifizieren und zu beheben."


Tja, der Name stimmt so, hab ihn ja gestern genau so verwendet, die Benutzerdaten stimmen ebenfalls.... und der Server hat auch keine Probleme, da ja meine Kollegen ständig damit arbeiten...
Es ist zum verzweifeln! Hatte auch mit XP + Netzlaufwerken so meine Probleme, doch hab diese immer lösen können. Neustart war immer sehr hilfreich, doch ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende - Hoffe es kann mir jemand Helfen, DANKE!


----------



## bauchinj (18. März 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Hab jetzt auch versucht, über die IP zu verbinden. Das komische ist, dass ich mich authentifizieren kann und anschließend der Fehler bezüglich Namen kommt - geb ich allerdings den Namen bewusst falsch ein, so komm ich gar nicht zur Authentifizierung...

Gibt es vielleicht irgend einen Registrierungskey für windows 7 und Samba? Hatte einen solchen beim XP und diesen auch am 7er angewandt. Es hat ja schon mal geklappt , konnte mich schon einmal verbinden!! Warum jetzt nicht mehr?


Bitte um Hilfe!


----------

